# LCD TV 60Htz with Wii... good enough



## heytyen (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi
I'M looking to buy my 1st home theater. 
Budget as below :
TV = 700 $ Cnd
Sound system = 1000 $ CND
Don't want BluRay player
Not ready for HD TV yet... not enough channels from videotron (Quebec)
I've got DVD player, Wii and PS2

1)
I think it's better going with LCD TV 40" 
to match my Wii due to plasma issue with fix pixels
But should I be okay with 60Htz or do I really need a 120Htz LCD TV ??

2)
I would like to have a 5.1 sound system
What should be the best for 1000$ CND

Thanks

Etienne


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Etienne, hopefully a fellow Canadian will jump in as it is somewhat difficult to give the best advice being in another Country. The costs of HT gear in Canada tend to be a good bit higher and I want the best possible advice given to you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

1) I'd go with the 120hZ as long as it fits within your budget.

2) There are folks here much more qualified than I on this front. :huh:


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I think that a 60htz would probably be ok with the wii but with other more intense graphic and fast paced games you will likely notice a little blur or eye fatigue. All things considered I would prob spend a little more for the 120. I'm very satisfied with my samsung 120. Check the video game forum,there is a thread on it. 5.1 system? Buy nice mains and center channel and skimp on the surrounds, build a small sub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Actually, there are now days great Plasmas that can work with games. I own a Xbox360, PS3, and a lot of older game systems.

One cool feature they have in Panasonic Plasma's is pixel orbiter, that's if you are worried about burn-in, but it works really well. If you set your Incoming signal name to Receiver than it has an even better option of Force Pixel orbiter which moves any standing pixel over one or two pixels and helps prevent burn in.

But if for other reasons as well you are not interested in a Plasma, than I would recommend either Samsung or LG for LCD TV's. They have some of the best ratings from multiple editors as well as consumers.

But you will notice a difference between 60 and 120hz. There is a lot of motion blur on games as well as fast moving pictures. If possible aim for the 120hz.

Hope everything goes well.

-the_rookie-


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow Good read! I am in the same boat as you right now trying to get things started. Hope some people who have done this reply so i have an idea as well


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

60hz can be a less than ideal picture for games but also watching sports, if you follow hockey or football the fast motion pan shots can be a real issue if your sensitive to that artifact like I am even films will often reveal this problem. I would say 60hz is good for bedroom, kitchen and casual space saving set but for gamers and critical viewing step up to 120hz at minimum, 240 gets pricey. If your not in a position where glare will be an issue the Plasma units run at 600hz I think.


----------

